# Jogging in the park



## citico (May 18, 2004)

While out one morning in the park, a jogger found a brand new tennis ball. Seeing no one around that it might belong to, he slipped it into the pocket of his shorts. Later, on his way home, he stopped at the pedestrian crossing, waiting for the lights to change. A girl standing next to him eyed the large bulge in his shorts. 

"What's that?" she asked, her eyes gleaming with lust. 

"Tennis ball," came the breathless reply. 

"Oh," said the girl sympathetically, "that must be painful. I had tennis elbow once."',


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

/facepalm


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

eh heh heh


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Must have been a blonde!!!


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very funny


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ouch... :lol:


----------



## WVChops_SigTau (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------

